# Been on dbol for 2 weeks and I love it



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

My strength gains are just phenomenal and my appetite has increased drastically. I got told that dbol only was a bad idea and that I was too young at 21, but I know my own body and I felt it was the right time. I worked out for 2 years previously with a clean diet and had great gains but on juice it is so much quicker and a working out is a better experience.

My diet is now not as clean as before I was on juice but it is bigger and contains more protein and fat. Before I tried having a perfect diet but I realised every body is different. Now it includes kebabs, burgers, fried chicken, pizza, full english etc. anything as long as it contains lots and lots of protein but I minimise milk, it is for the young of mammals, fact. I just do not gain fat. I have lots of good stuff too.

In the future, I plan on doing injectables because prolonged use of orals will be to harsh on the liver. But I would highly recommend dbol only as a first cycle. It is nice and simple, which is the ethos of my diet, routine, cycle and everything I do related to bodybuilding:

Diet; lots and lots of protein, Workout; lots of heavy lifts with good form and like I said my cycle is simple. My philosophy of keeping it simple is making me grow like a weed and if I do gain excess fat, which I can't see happening in the near future I will just keep it simple again; reduce fat intake and increase cardio.

Summary: dbol only is a brilliant cycle.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

have to say m8t i bet a lot of this is just in your mind

2 wks is nothing realy your reacting to what you think

it is doing for you its like when they play the rocky music

in the gym every one suddenly starts training there ass

off but if it helps you fine but it is more down to you and

your diet and positive mind set then you prob give credit.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

A lot of people are going to give you some heavy criticism here mate. Partly because of your "I'm on juice, now I don't need to worry so much" Attitude. Reading the start of your thread, I would have said your sensible, smart and made a good decision. Reading on it seems like you've scrapped your efforts, hard work and decent lifestyle and started using juice as a substitute? Please tell me if I'm wrong in saying that.

Also, lack of research clearly. A Lot of people on here will also probably tell you, that oral only cycles are not a great choice, but should be used to help kickstart gains on Injectable cycles. As I'm sure you know they can be very Hepatoxic.

Not trying to slate you at all mate, just giving my opinion. If I were you, I'd get back to your clean diet, start working hard, eating well.

There's no need to substitute a clean diet to get more protein. Add foods like Tuna, Chicken, Broccoli, Brown rice, Egg whites, Protein Shakes, Avocado's and Olives ect. You can get healthy fats, and more protein whilst continuing to eat clean.

Not saying your not ready for juice, but I'd take it back to the drawing board and re-think your attitude toward the best way to go about it.

Why not eat healthy, juice sensibly and try hard?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

u wont drink milk but youll eat kebabs all day long? weirdo lol

good luck with ur water retention goals for 2012 btw lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

As said mate, don't get in the habit of letting your diet become too dirty. I made that mistake once and yes i got bigger and stronger...but i put on way too much fat.

Keep the dirty food to moderation, e.g. maybe a cheat meal/day once per week.

At 2 weeks i cant see it being the dbol which will have got you huge strength gains yet. By now though i bet you're seeiing some great pumps right?

Good luck.


----------



## NorthernNinja (Feb 11, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> u wont drink milk but youll eat kebabs all day long? weirdo lol
> 
> good luck with ur water retention goals for 2012 btw lol


Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. *You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? *It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. *You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh?* I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


I turned 22 on Sunday, are YOU JELLY?!

Shutup mate and take these guys advice, there is a wealth of knowledge on this site, fcuking use it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


Isthisreallife?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

not natural?

yet eating the meat that was built from that milk is?

milk is food. and damn good substance at that.

kebab meat is far FAR from as nutritious.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

:ban:


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

The L Man said:


> *Isthisreallife?*


Fo sho


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol funny. What dbol dose are you running?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

So Ninja, can you explain the reasons someone shouldn't drink milk (who is not lactose intolerant)... purely from a nutritional point of view. Forgetting all this rubbish about it being for babies... I eat the leg of a lamb, doesn't mean I would eat the leg of your mum though does it?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


lol mate you are just making yourself seem worse and worse. you will have water retention on dbol with that diet regardless. Saying you don't isn't going to make anyone on here believe you. I personally do not dream of having your life


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

im just guna refer this thread to the 'Whats happened to UK-M' thread


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Also,

In before he gets nagged through the floor y0


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and *why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history*? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


I've just also noted this part, how much of our history have we been eating kebabs covered in processed sauces?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I call troll.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sh1t, I've been doing it all wrong!

I'm going to try the pizza, kebabs and full English diet, along with some dbol of course.....I'll report back when I'm 3 stone heavier and a fat cnut


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i call idiot.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Troll.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> I've just also noted this part, how much of our history have we been eating kebabs covered in processed sauces?


Pretty long actually. Here's a quote from wikipedia on the matter:

History

The origin of kebab may lie in the short supply of cooking fuel in the Near East, which made the cooking of large foods difficult while urban economies made it easy to obtain small cuts of meat at a butcher's shop.[3] The phrase is essentially Persian in origin and Arabic tradition has it that the dish was invented by medieval Persian soldiers who used their swords to grill meat over open-field fires.[4] According to Ibn Battuta, a Moroccan traveller, in India, kebab was served in the royal houses during the Delhi Sultanate period(1206-1526 AD), and even commoners would enjoy it for breakfast with naan.[5] The dish has been native to the Near East[3] and ancient Greece since antiquity.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Pretty long actually. Here's a quote from wikipedia on the matter:
> 
> History
> 
> The origin of kebab may lie in the short supply of cooking fuel in the Near East, which made the cooking of large foods difficult while urban economies made it easy to obtain small cuts of meat at a butcher's shop.[3] The phrase is essentially Persian in origin and Arabic tradition has it that the dish was invented by medieval Persian soldiers who used their swords to grill meat over open-field fires.[4] According to Ibn Battuta, a Moroccan traveller, in India, kebab was served in the royal houses during the Delhi Sultanate period(1206-1526 AD), and even commoners would enjoy it for breakfast with naan.[5] The dish has been native to the Near East[3] and ancient Greece since antiquity.


re-read my comment and pay attention to the last part


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> re-read my comment and pay attention to the last part


Sorry mate - I was just messing around. I got you what you wrote and of course you're right.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

gay


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


This paragraph in itself suggests that at 21 you either have a lot to learn or are socially inept.


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

Roid rage :/


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I might try this guys technique though, get me ready for show in November, drop the 1g test, 400mg tren, 150mg var, 120mcg clen, 100mcg t3 and just switch to dbol, i can drop the hard diet and just eat kebabs and pizza's and "be ripped as fook"

LIVING THE DREAM, watch out ukbff stars of tomorrow, my changes are gonna shock the crowds


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Pretty long actually. Here's a quote from wikipedia on the matter:
> 
> History
> 
> The origin of kebab may lie in the short supply of cooking fuel in the Near East, which made the cooking of large foods difficult while urban economies made it easy to obtain small cuts of meat at a butcher's shop.[3] The phrase is essentially Persian in origin and Arabic tradition has it that the dish was invented by medieval Persian soldiers who used their swords to grill meat over open-field fires.[4] According to Ibn Battuta, a Moroccan traveller, in India, kebab was served in the royal houses during the Delhi Sultanate period(1206-1526 AD), and even commoners would enjoy it for breakfast with naan.[5] The dish has been native to the Near East[3] and ancient Greece since antiquity.


But that's a real kebab, not the roll of fat, ears, gonads and toe-nail clippings that hangs on the spit in the kebab wagon.

As for milk not being natural, since when was AAS natural?

It's not ok to drink milk but you'll eat a chickens period? (eggs)


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

faultline said:


> But that's a real kebab, not the roll of fat, ears, gonads and toe-nail clippings that hangs on the spit in the kebab wagon.
> 
> As for milk not being natural, since when was AAS natural?
> 
> It's not ok to drink milk but you'll eat a *chickens period*? (eggs)


Can I ask that you never refer to eggs as a 'chickens period'. Rancid thought mate lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


Let yourself down there, sound like a right big headed cnut.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just thinking logically, unlike the OP, I love eggs btw  and milk...


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


Pics or yournotleanasfook


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Ha ha. I reckon the op gets punched a lot, if he doesn't - he should !!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> i call idiot.


Oi, i'm the idiot round here.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

what a knob OP is


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

also pics or no lean


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Can't believe he still has green bars.......


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I also loved my dbol only cycle. I also gave into a **** diet while running it. I also got very fat afterwards.

Ifvyouvdont believe me check out my log, or my video log on YT /thedianabolman


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I also loved my dbol only cycle. I also gave into a **** diet while running it. I also got very fat afterwards.
> 
> Ifvyouvdont believe me check out my log, or my video log on YT /thedianabolman


Haha I was watching your videos the other week whilst conducting some serious Dbol research. Feel like I've met a celebrity!


----------



## powerclean1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

Actually laughed at this


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

he's lean, takes dbol and lives on sh1t food.

good look with the regular trips to the docs in the near future.

that kebab 'meat' isnt actually meat either FYI.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

TheBob said:


> Do you think the offer of eating his mums leg is still on the table ... I'm famished


His mums leg will have a lot more protein in it than all those... delicious kebabs he eats.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


Ohhh really...



Please tell me more about how you recently moved here from bodybuilding.com


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


i only read first page of this thread, but with comments like this i wont read on, people give you advice, you dont have to listen...this forum is for learning, you have been educated, so stop your b*tching. my advise to you would be take in the advice of members as there is a lot to learn from them and you obviously need some more knowlege...


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


Your lean as fvck cus you probably weigh about nine stone wet through ya ballbag!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

This is rapidly turning into another one of those threads, can someone do the honors and close it. All relevant information and advice has been given.

It's about to hit 'Troll Town'.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

If only you could see what goes in kebabs :lol:

Oh here's some meat I found on the floor, better put it on the kebab


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> If only you could see what goes in kebabs :lol:
> 
> Oh here's some meat I found on the floor, better put it on the kebab


i have, i use to work in a slaughter house and an animal plant  thats why i know its not meat lol.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha! Wanna jump in before this thread closes. Actually slightly gutted this guy only made 2 posts throughout the thread. What a d!ck.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

x 2


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> Haha! Wanna jump in before this thread closes. Actually slightly gutted this guy only made 2 posts throughout the thread. What a d!ck.


Yeah, I thought he would try and defend himself. He's probably busy rubbing baby oil over his body in the mirror blowing kisses to himself.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Keep it open, it's fun!


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I was looking for more posts in defence of the nutritional kebab and its place in BB folk law ha ha


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

You're what's known as a bellsniffer. Or a cnut in Lehmens. People like you give steroids a bad name! Go do some ez curls


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:3307905]Ben:3307905[/URL] said:


> Can't believe he still has green bars.......


Not any more


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Houston we have a d1ckhead


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Haha I was watching your videos the other week whilst conducting some serious Dbol research. Feel like I've met a celebrity!


Haha serious?

Im waiting for the day that I'm in the gym and some kid shouts out "hey dianabol man"! And outs me haha. I do get alot of stares so I'd imagine a few guys have clocked me, bound to happen, I'm one of googles top searches if you search dianabol in google vids. Lol.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

What your user name on you tube? Dianabolman by any chance?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> What your user name on you tube? Dianabolman by any chance?


"thedianabolman"


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL these threads keep me coming back... each flaming is better than the last!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> Yeah, I eat kebabs all day long, coz I said that. You're the weirdo. You wouldn't drink milk from you're mum's tits so why are you drinking it from cow's tits you freak? It's not natural, it's for calves and even they stop drinking it when they get older. Why do you think most of the world is lactose intolerant and why do you think humans have only been drinknig it for about 1% of our history? Get some knowledge, dick. As for water retention, I am hving zero problems. You jelly coz I can eat loadsa greasy delicious foods and stay ripped coz I'm 21 and fresh? I get more water retention problems from oats and milk, so suck on that, and dream about having my life (job, degree car and lean as foook)


shut up you ****. why u acting asif im 50 years old when im younger than you.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Haha I was watching your videos the other week whilst conducting some serious Dbol research. Feel like I've met a celebrity!


Bet you'd draw his avi in 5 minutes if he asked you! Just saying.....


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

NorthernNinja said:


> My strength gains are just phenomenal and my appetite has increased drastically. I got told that dbol only was a bad idea and that I was too young at 21, but I know my own body and I felt it was the right time. I worked out for 2 years previously with a clean diet and had great gains but on juice it is so much quicker and a working out is a better experience.
> 
> My diet is now not as clean as before I was on juice but it is bigger and contains more protein and fat. Before I tried having a perfect diet but I realised every body is different. Now it includes kebabs, burgers, fried chicken, pizza, full english etc. anything as long as it contains lots and lots of protein but I minimise milk, it is for the young of mammals, fact. I just do not gain fat. I have lots of good stuff too.
> 
> ...


so just how much protein do you get from kebabs, burgers, fried chicken, pizza, and a full english???


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

the op is on supersize vs superskinny right now on channel4


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

op try this diet with your dbol;

cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts,cola,cake,doughnuts


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Has any one watched any of those vids on you tube ?  Prepare yourself!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Has any one watched any of those vids on you tube ?  Prepare yourself!


I just tried! :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I just tried! :lol:


friggin hilarious


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> friggin hilarious


Friggin cringe worthy TBH! :lol:


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Friggin cringe worthy TBH! :lol:


Friggin cringe worthy & hilarious TBVH


----------



## 1venom1 (Jan 24, 2012)

dont forget pork scratchings


----------

